# Nardil Trial Week 8 - So Far Not Good



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

I started out for a week on 45 mg, bumped it up to 60 the next 3 weeks, bumped it up to 75 next 4 weeks after that, but started being so weak from low BP and suffering horrible insomnia along with bad urinary retention and constipation, so I lowered it back down to 60mg a week ago.

This temporary dose lowerage I'm at so far hasn't done much by way of side effects apart from making the low BP much less bad. Apart from that, I still have (just _slightly_ less bad) urinary retention, constipation has actually gotten worse for some reason, anorgasmia is now at basically 100% whereas before I could still finish if i really tried (still have a sex drive tho which sucks), and the worst part: it seems like my Social Anxiety/GAD has actually gotten WORSE than it was before thanks to Nardil making me really slow-witted and "dumb".. before it used to be I was anxious to approach people and say what i wanted to but at least i actually had something to say and could hold a conversation if they initiated it usually for a minute! Now my mind is always anxious and ruminating because i hesitate to speak with a blank mind, and im so distracted by ruminating thoughts still as well to the point of almost ADD is terrible..

Where is the miracle calm that's supposed to kick in...??

I've been on Nardil 8 weeks and 5 days and although I did have some great hypomania where I was talkative and energetic the first week or so of 75mg, now all that's left is mental sedation making me stupid and anxious, along with the weight gain in the gut i forgot to mention that will not go away even if i run 3 miles a day and eat really healthy! And now i'm stuck on Ambien to sleep as well. I remember Benadryl made me lethargic too like nardil but it was purely physical sedation, which was great because it calmed me down and helped me fall asleep yet when I went to school all the hangover did was make me calmer than usual talking to people.. Nardil sedation isnt like that, it's like being a fully awake person with a bad case of Alzheimers lol! I have to drink cup after cup of coffee to even be somewhat functioning normally.

At this point i'm not sure what to do.. I'm gonna start trialing Galantamine with my nardil like chairman_mao did on dr. bob to see if it fixes this cognitive slowdown (dosing is pretty confusing, if anyone has advice on this PLEASE let me know!) but if it doesn't then what should i do? Lower my dose to 45mg for a while/couple of weeks until side effects subside like Mr t recommended and then hope MAO inhibition doesn't drop in that time + if that dose isn't better see if the side effects stay away on 60 again? Or even raise the dose back to 75mg after a little longer of this 60 im on? Since maybe if i'd ridden out the horibble SE's on 75mg it mightve kicked in or even maybe 90? (75 admittedly made me serene and removed depression a bit in a weird way but then anxiety was there from being totally detatched and unable to think/zombielike)

I don't wanna throw in the Nardil towel yet, cause if this doesn't work i'm not sure what's ever gonna for my Generalized Anxiety Disorder apart from long term benzo use, which still has that problem of mental sedation but at least it actually works to calm me mentally too unlike this damn Phenelzine so far 

maybe i just have to keep changing dose Low--> High --> Low --> High to get that energy and talkativeness like some people do? (ChopSuey, Shy-one, etc etc).. please people, any and all help is appreciated. i just wanna feel well already.. school starts in 3 days


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

hworth said:


> I started out for a week on 45 mg, bumped it up to 60 the next 3 weeks, bumped it up to 75 next 4 weeks after that, but started being so weak from low BP and suffering horrible insomnia along with bad urinary retention and constipation, so I lowered it back down to 60mg a week ago.
> 
> This temporary dose lowerage I'm at so far hasn't done much by way of side effects apart from making the low BP much less bad. Apart from that, I still have (just _slightly_ less bad) urinary retention, constipation has actually gotten worse for some reason, anorgasmia is now at basically 100% whereas before I could still finish if i really tried (still have a sex drive tho which sucks), and the worst part: it seems like my Social Anxiety/GAD has actually gotten WORSE than it was before thanks to Nardil making me really slow-witted and "dumb".. before it used to be I was anxious to approach people and say what i wanted to but at least i actually had something to say and could hold a conversation if they initiated it usually for a minute! Now my mind is always anxious and ruminating because i hesitate to speak with a blank mind, and im so distracted by ruminating thoughts still as well to the point of almost ADD is terrible..
> 
> ...


I wish I could help you out, but I'm trying to find something that works for me too ATM (although, I do feel pretty optimistic that I'll be me again in another week or two).

One thing you can try - and I know that waiting wont at all be pleasant - is take enough time for you to BE sure that MAOI has taken full effect (12 or 14 weeks), then just keep slowly moving up doses until you find one that works.

If what I'm working at works (I should know for sure in 9 days), then I might be able to help a lot more.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

If you need an MAOI and can somehow afford Emsam, I would strongly recommend it because it's side effects are basically non-existent. They have sub-lingual lozenges of selegiline too... not sure if those are less expensive.


----------



## 0707129r (Apr 22, 2013)

I would suggest that you increased the dose far too quickly and it's really no wonder you are struggling with side effects. The quoted dose of 1mg/kg is generally for major treatment resistant depression. I believe that for social anxiety the best dose is far lower than this. Look at posts of other successful nardil users; Mr T and others. They seem to advocate around 45mg, perhaps as high as 75mg. If it were me, I would reduce you dose markedly down to around 30mg for several weeks and see how you feel. 

I personally was on 30mg for around 5months and felt pretty great. I have recently increased the dose to 45mg and am too suffering with side effects (insomina, anorgasmia, anger etc). I have since moved back to 30mg. It takes around 10 days for MAO to regenerate therefore moving down a dosage may take around this time to see the effects.


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

Jawi96 said:


> I wish I could help you out, but I'm trying to find something that works for me too ATM (although, I do feel pretty optimistic that I'll be me again in another week or two).
> 
> One thing you can try - and I know that waiting wont at all be pleasant - is take enough time for you to BE sure that MAOI has taken full effect (12 or 14 weeks), then just keep slowly moving up doses until you find one that works.
> 
> If what I'm working at works (I should know for sure in 9 days), then I might be able to help a lot more.


I'm optimistic about getting better too but it's hard to imagine Nardil helping me when it's making me feel so crappy at the moment.. what's this thing you're working on that you'll know works or not in 9 days?? :0

Side note: kind of have mixed feelings about this whole Galantamine thing we've been discussing, just because at this point Nardil isn't working (like you mentioned this scenario in an earlier post) and i can't tell which drug is doing what, so i might just try 8mg of it today and see if i notice anything or just discontinue the experiment altogether until im a little more "stable" per say.

0707129r: I like your idea, but I'm afraid i'll get even worse again if i go low like that and then it turns out 30mg isnt enough for me.. do you still get a gaba increase from that much? and how do you dose those two tablets, split during the day/night or all at once? (ill probably just stay at 60 til i figure out what i wanna do, but i am curious. ive noticed the times that im really tired and mentally dull on nardil are when i get that gaba boost 2-3 hours after dosing, so maybe i just need less GABA. although i do think i need _some_ gaba boost since i have anxiety.) also i have some bad depression but i think its more of a rective mood cause i also feel really positive and happy emotions too.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

hworth said:


> I'm optimistic about getting better too but it's hard to imagine Nardil helping me when it's making me feel so crappy at the moment.. what's this thing you're working on that you'll know works or not in 9 days?? :0
> 
> Side note: kind of have mixed feelings about this whole Galantamine thing we've been discussing, just because at this point Nardil isn't working (like you mentioned this scenario in an earlier post) and i can't tell which drug is doing what, so i might just try 8mg of it today and see if i notice anything or just discontinue the experiment altogether until im a little more "stable" per say.
> 
> 0707129r: I like your idea, but I'm afraid i'll get even worse again if i go low like that and then it turns out 30mg isnt enough for me.. do you still get a gaba increase from that much? and how do you dose those two tablets, split during the day/night or all at once? (ill probably just stay at 60 til i figure out what i wanna do, but i am curious. ive noticed the times that im really tired and mentally dull on nardil are when i get that gaba boost 2-3 hours after dosing, so maybe i just need less GABA. although i do think i need _some_ gaba boost since i have anxiety.) also i have some bad depression but i think its more of a rective mood cause i also feel really positive and happy emotions too.


I felt really good for 3 days about 6-7 days after taking a single dose of 120mg. I've been attributing this to the increased MAO inhibition of that dose. So, today is day 5 since my new 120mg trial, and I should feel it kick in again in either 2 or 9 days (9 days incase I got the date wrong with the first trial)


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

Jawi96 said:


> I wish I could help you out, but I'm trying to find something that works for me too ATM (although, I do feel pretty optimistic that I'll be me again in another week or two).
> 
> One thing you can try - and I know that waiting wont at all be pleasant - is take enough time for you to BE sure that MAOI has taken full effect (12 or 14 weeks), then just keep slowly moving up doses until you find one that works.
> 
> If what I'm working at works (I should know for sure in 9 days), then I might be able to help a lot more.





Jawi96 said:


> I felt really good for 3 days about 6-7 days after taking a single dose of 120mg. I've been attributing this to the increased MAO inhibition of that dose. So, today is day 5 since my new 120mg trial, and I should feel it kick in again in either 2 or 9 days (9 days incase I got the date wrong with the first trial)


Holy huge dose Batman! So what you're saying is if you consistently feel great after you start on 120mg, maybe I just haven't gone high enough in dosage yet? Sorry if that sounds confusing/isnt what you meant. Also aren't you dying of side effects from that high of a dose??


----------



## 0707129r (Apr 22, 2013)

hworth said:


> I'm optimistic about getting better too but it's hard to imagine Nardil helping me when it's making me feel so crappy at the moment.. what's this thing you're working on that you'll know works or not in 9 days?? :0
> 
> Side note: kind of have mixed feelings about this whole Galantamine thing we've been discussing, just because at this point Nardil isn't working (like you mentioned this scenario in an earlier post) and i can't tell which drug is doing what, so i might just try 8mg of it today and see if i notice anything or just discontinue the experiment altogether until im a little more "stable" per say.
> 
> 0707129r: I like your idea, but I'm afraid i'll get even worse again if i go low like that and then it turns out 30mg isnt enough for me.. do you still get a gaba increase from that much? and how do you dose those two tablets, split during the day/night or all at once? (ill probably just stay at 60 til i figure out what i wanna do, but i am curious. ive noticed the times that im really tired and mentally dull on nardil are when i get that gaba boost 2-3 hours after dosing, so maybe i just need less GABA. although i do think i need _some_ gaba boost since i have anxiety.) also i have some bad depression but i think its more of a rective mood cause i also feel really positive and happy emotions too.


At lower doses I still get a very even GABA effect throughout the day, also less of the spikes in SE and DA I found with higher doses. At 45mg there was a clear DA and SE increase, which for me led to irritation and anger (although just about zero anxiety). I suppose it depends on how bad your anxiety is to begin with. Given your problems do not increase your dose any further. It sounds to me like you are experiencing far too high GABA increase and other neurotransmitter increases at your current dose that your body and mind cannot cope with.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

As far as the low BP goes. Take a teaspoon of table salt mix it with lots of water and drink it. Try to have like 2-3 full cups of water with it. Then check your bp again in 15 minutes 

It will definitely relieve the BP and make you less tired. I had low BP twice now and did that which fixed my problems. Although with Parnate it seems to be random for the BP issues for the most part BP stays fine.


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

0707129r said:


> At lower doses I still get a very even GABA effect throughout the day, also less of the spikes in SE and DA I found with higher doses. At 45mg there was a clear DA and SE increase, which for me led to irritation and anger (although just about zero anxiety). I suppose it depends on how bad your anxiety is to begin with. Given your problems do not increase your dose any further. It sounds to me like you are experiencing far too high GABA increase and other neurotransmitter increases at your current dose that your body and mind cannot cope with.


That's awesome to hear! So how fast should i titrate down to 30mg? And should I even bother with staying on 60mg and then 45mg for periods of time to see how i do or should i basically just press the reset button and go for 30 again? And do you take all 30 at once or split? Also, do you know around which dose it is that people on Nardil stop retaining water and lose the stomach gain/man boobs hahaha, my number one pet peeve (dont normally have a big stomach or man boobs, im pretty fit at 6'1 and 175lbs)... i remember someone on this forum saying they know they've reached their effective nardil dose once their appetite is suppressed and they start losing weight, maybe thats true in my case as well..? would be convenient anyways haha

I've got Etizolam on hand (50 of em) so im gonna be fine if i start getting more anxious when i titrate down in the meantime i think.. but ill try to avoid using them



kehcorpz said:


> As far as the low BP goes. Take a teaspoon of table salt mix it with lots of water and drink it. Try to have like 2-3 full cups of water with it. Then check your bp again in 15 minutes
> 
> It will definitely relieve the BP and make you less tired. I had low BP twice now and did that which fixed my problems. Although with Parnate it seems to be random for the BP issues for the most part BP stays fine.


Thanks for the advice, I'll be sure to try it. I was looking for Salt Tablets for the longest time but i guess it never occurred to me to just consume some salt, lolz


----------



## 0707129r (Apr 22, 2013)

hworth said:


> That's awesome to hear! So how fast should i titrate down to 30mg? And should I even bother with staying on 60mg and then 45mg for periods of time to see how i do or should i basically just press the reset button and go for 30 again? And do you take all 30 at once or split? Also, do you know around which dose it is that people on Nardil stop retaining water and lose the stomach gain/man boobs hahaha, my number one pet peeve (dont normally have a big stomach or man boobs, im pretty fit at 6'1 and 175lbs)
> 
> I've got Etizolam on hand (50 of em) so im gonna be fine if i start getting more anxious when i titrate down in the meantime i think.. but ill try to avoid using them


I take the entire dose at once, unless you're chasing the PEA effects there's very little point splitting the dose across the day. Ever never had any weight, water retention or otherwise at the lower doses, so that should disappear. If I were you I would decrease the dose to a more manageable level and then increase dose very slowly (possibly 15mg every 3 months or so) until you reach an 'optimum' dose. For me I reckon this is somewhere between 30 and 45.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

hworth said:


> Holy huge dose Batman! So what you're saying is if you consistently feel great after you start on 120mg, maybe I just haven't gone high enough in dosage yet? Sorry if that sounds confusing/isnt what you meant. Also aren't you dying of side effects from that high of a dose??


Yup, that's it. These could actually be my last days of me having my harrowing brain pain.

Also, I'm not like some people who just bump up their dose when they need a party boost, or whatever normal people need boosts for.. I actually don't respond AT ALL to doses below 120mg (and maybe 105, haven't tried it).
As far as feeling less woebegone goes, 15mg is just 75mg without the extra 3 minutes standing in front of my designated urinal.

Now, umm.. my side effects on 120mg? Mainly just morning side effects. About an hour after I take my dose, my BP goes to about 170/100 then after 3 hours, it goes down to as low as 65/45 then after another 3 hours, it goes up to 120/80 for the rest of the day. When I take it on an empty stomach though, I am at serious risk of hypertensive crisis' (BP 204/120) and possibly throw in a coma risk in there too, I just never measured my low BP on an empty stomach day. Having to pee with 65/45 BP is not a pleasant thing. I also sleep around 12-20 hours a day. All that, plus all the normal side effects and blah.

Now, the thought of quitting Nardil because of the side effects has never even crossed my mind. They'll go away eventually anywho. I just need a med that works. Nothing else really compares to how bad it is for me just having these disorders


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

Will that low of a dose still let Nardil "kick in" if it's just been taking a long time (the 8+ weeks)? And if I go directly to 30mg right away starting tomorrow am I gonna get horrible rebound anxiety or anything like that? Otherwise I'll go down much slower..

Also, if I end up titrating higher on dosages again from 30, is it gonna take _*another*_ 4-6 weeks for that dose to take effect? Like if I ended up going to 45mg? Or less time since technically once I've been on 30mg for a couple of weeks it will have been my 11th-12th week of Nardil lol


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

Also, is 30mg likely to work for depression too or not really?


----------



## 0707129r (Apr 22, 2013)

hworth said:


> Also, is 30mg likely to work for depression too or not really?


Probably not to a great degree, but it is very effective for SA at this dose (at least for me). I don't suffer depression, so I'm just guessing.


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

0707129r said:


> Probably not to a great degree, but it is very effective for SA at this dose (at least for me). I don't suffer depression, so I'm just guessing.


I suppose my depression is usually caused by my social anxiety and fear of rejection anyways or other things like that in my life, so it'll probably do the trick I guess. You estimate 10 days to feel how 30mg is long term or more like 2-3 weeks?


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

Okay so I've tried 30mg the past two days and the first day I didn't take it until after work (2pm), but the whole time i was at work i felt stressed and forgetful for some reason.. then yesterday I took the whole 30mg early in the morning before my shift (7:30am) and I felt pretty good for the first four or five hours but my mind kept wandering to stressful things when I was by myself, and finally after work at about 4pm by this point I was still feeling the GABA effects somewhat so still good/calm with my dad and neighbor when he wandered over to watch us fix my car.. but at some point in the evening (dont know what exact time) i was totally grouchy to everyone and mean, extremely irritated for no reason by everyone even just trying to talk to me while i was texting. 

So by the looks of it, when the pills GABA effects are working I feel good (8/10 anxiety wise, 6/10 depression wise) but when they start to wear off in the evening or whatever I am extremely irritable and worried for no reason.. would that be a good indicator that i should lower dose, since maybe by my mood reactions of irritability and whatnot too much Dopamine and other neurotransmitters are accumulating therefore making me more nervous/restless/agitated vs how Nardil should actually calm me down?? Because ive also noticed these days on nardil that coffee makes me anxious and kind of jittery vs in the early stages of nardil it made me feel borderline euphoric good energy to have a cup or two


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

hworth said:


> Okay so I've tried 30mg the past two days and the first day I didn't take it until after work (2pm), but the whole time i was at work i felt stressed and forgetful for some reason.. then yesterday I took the whole 30mg early in the morning before my shift (7:30am) and I felt pretty good for the first four or five hours but my mind kept wandering to stressful things when I was by myself, and finally after work at about 4pm by this point I was still feeling the GABA effects somewhat so still good/calm with my dad and neighbor when he wandered over to watch us fix my car.. but at some point in the evening (dont know what exact time) i was totally grouchy to everyone and mean, extremely irritated for no reason by everyone even just trying to talk to me while i was texting.
> 
> So by the looks of it, when the pills GABA effects are working I feel good (8/10 anxiety wise, 6/10 depression wise) but when they start to wear off in the evening or whatever I am extremely irritable and worried for no reason.. would that be a good indicator that i should lower dose, since maybe by my mood reactions of irritability and whatnot too much Dopamine and other neurotransmitters are accumulating therefore making me more nervous/restless/agitated vs how Nardil should actually calm me down?? Because ive also noticed these days on nardil that coffee makes me anxious and kind of jittery vs in the early stages of nardil it made me feel borderline euphoric good energy to have a cup or two


You need to talk to me later hworth-umm-DAWWWGG. But seriously, you're gonna wanna hear this. ("this". HAHahaHAHAHa)

No. Why are you running? You know I have short legs!


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

hworth said:


> Okay so I've tried 30mg the past two days and the first day I didn't take it until after work (2pm), but the whole time i was at work i felt stressed and forgetful for some reason.. then yesterday I took the whole 30mg early in the morning before my shift (7:30am) and I felt pretty good for the first four or five hours but my mind kept wandering to stressful things when I was by myself, and finally after work at about 4pm by this point I was still feeling the GABA effects somewhat so still good/calm with my dad and neighbor when he wandered over to watch us fix my car.. but at some point in the evening (dont know what exact time) i was totally grouchy to everyone and mean, extremely irritated for no reason by everyone even just trying to talk to me while i was texting.
> 
> So by the looks of it, when the pills GABA effects are working I feel good (8/10 anxiety wise, 6/10 depression wise) but when they start to wear off in the evening or whatever I am extremely irritable and worried for no reason.. would that be a good indicator that i should lower dose, since maybe by my mood reactions of irritability and whatnot too much Dopamine and other neurotransmitters are accumulating therefore making me more nervous/restless/agitated vs how Nardil should actually calm me down?? Because ive also noticed these days on nardil that coffee makes me anxious and kind of jittery vs in the early stages of nardil it made me feel borderline euphoric good energy to have a cup or two


Gilmour also spoke of mood swings during his Nardil trial. Maybe he can weigh in if he sees this thread.

That sucks about the coffee. The only thing coffee does for me is actually lower my blood pressure! Which is weird as hell, but I love the taste of coffee too much to quit so I just drink some salt after and it stabilizes hehe. Plus the lowering of blood pressure happens after the coffee, say an hour later. During my drinking phase it actually feels good mixed with parnate.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

hworth said:


> Also, if I end up titrating higher on dosages again from 30, is it gonna take _*another*_ 4-6 weeks for that dose to take effect?


Nope. :3


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

Jawi96 said:


> You need to talk to me later hworth-umm-DAWWWGG. But seriously, you're gonna wanna hear this. ("this". HAHahaHAHAHa)
> 
> No. Why are you running? You know I have short legs!


0.0 I'm excited to hear! Sounding a little manic there haha that's gotta be a good sign



kehcorpz said:


> Gilmour also spoke of mood swings during his Nardil trial. Maybe he can weigh in if he sees this thread.
> 
> That sucks about the coffee. The only thing coffee does for me is actually lower my blood pressure! Which is weird as hell, but I love the taste of coffee too much to quit so I just drink some salt after and it stabilizes hehe. Plus the lowering of blood pressure happens after the coffee, say an hour later. During my drinking phase it actually feels good mixed with parnate.


OMG we could be twins kehcorpz (sorry Jawi I still gots that man love for you) coffee affects me the same way, even made a thread about it lol.. man I need to try that salt water tip you gave me before! And yeah I've gone through gilmour's threads before buut A. I'm pretty frickin sure I'm not Bipolar II cause I've been on lamictal before and it made me wanna blow my head off from sedation & depression, plus B. He said it was making him suicidal didn't he? I don't feel suicidal, plus when I have these "mood swings" or whatever ya wanna call 'em it's pretty much aligned with dosage times and whatnot so I can at least see a "practical" reason behind them lol.. but still it is rather strange



ChopSuey said:


> Nope. :3


That's so good to hear :333

Really random sidenote: I kinda feel depressed again right now at this moment and I hate it, but it's probably just cause I'm at 60mg per day right now and only took 30 in the morning yesterday so now that its early morning my body is like dude wtf are you doin to me lol


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

It probably wouldn't be Ambien making me feel worse.. right? kehcorpz brought up a really good point in the "Best sleeping pill" thread about how it prevents acetylcholine release and also acts on nicotinic receptors, and since Nardil itself is anticholinergic would that cause any negative mood effects? I think part of the reason I was angry later in the day was because I was feeling soo tired and lethargic mentally I could barely even form responses back to questions since I felt like there was a physical disconnect between what I wanted to say and physically saying it without kind of mumbling or slurring it out hahah so I kind of get that "just stop asking me things and leave me alone" mood.. maybe because I didn't have that second boost of dopamine and other neurochemicals released from PEA in the latter half of the day? Arghh


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

kehcorpz: Does your salt method for low Blood Pressure cause any extra water retention in the gut? I'm trying to get rid of mine atm.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

hworth said:


> kehcorpz: Does your salt method for low Blood Pressure cause any extra water retention in the gut? I'm trying to get rid of mine atm.


Nah no water retention. I just take like a small teaspoon, not even a full one, definitely not like a heaping one. It's enough to fix the blood pressure. And lots of water too. One time i took too much and without much water and got some friendly diarrhea. My guess is it reached the intestines and started pulling water hehe.

Your water retention is from Nardil, don't know how easy that will be to get rid of. Drug induced edema/water retention stays as long as you take the drug.

The cocoa powder I mentioned does contain lots of potassium which can balance your electrolytes. I don't notice it changing my BP though while the salt does pretty quickly.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

hworth said:


> kehcorpz: Does your salt method for low Blood Pressure cause any extra water retention in the gut? I'm trying to get rid of mine atm.


Nardil cause water retention in the gut, also leg edema at higher doses. This varies by person, but there is no good solution for this. A strong diuretic can help. But other than that there's little that can be done. Exercising and keeping fit will make it less noticeable.


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

I run 1 mile every morning and work out at a gym every other day to try and combat the water retention and so far after dropping to 60mg the past 7 days I seem to have lost 2 pounds.. but I'm still not sure what to do about dosage, cause I always feel really physically keyed up and mentally anxious still

Plus i have this weird feeling of unreality that i never had before nardil and it kind of freaks me out..


----------



## 0707129r (Apr 22, 2013)

hworth said:


> Plus i have this weird feeling of unreality that i never had before nardil and it kind of freaks me out..


I get this too, think its just due to the GABAergic effects. Had something similar with phenibut, not entirely unpleasant as it reduces anxiety.


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

0707129r said:


> I get this too, think its just due to the GABAergic effects. Had something similar with phenibut, not entirely unpleasant as it reduces anxiety.


At least Phenibut was really pleasant the whole time I felt that way tho lol, on Nardil it's like I'm a whacked out mental patient sometimes


----------

